# Ti amo



## MingRaymond

I konw "Ti amo" means I love you. I would like to ask: Why the verb is placed after the "ti".Is this Italian grammar? Verb should be followed by a object?


----------



## Alfry

io amo te = ti amo
io do a te = ti do
io dico a te = ti dico 
io porto te = ti porto
and so on

I'm not a teacher so my explanation wouldn't be exhaustive, but I hope some example could help you


----------



## Silvia

Raymond, you're confusing the imperative with the indicative:
mi passi (you pass me)
passami (pass me)

See the difference?


----------



## MingRaymond

Grazie.I understand now.Thanks Alfry and Slivia.


----------



## carisa

Whats the meaning of ti amo


----------



## jimreilly

ti amo,  or t'amo means je t'aime in French or I love you in English


----------



## carisa

thanks  about the ti amo, Maybe you know how to spell Valentine's day in Italian  thank you


----------



## jimreilly

You're welcome, and it's il giorno di San Valentino. I hope you will enjoy it; I will too, because I'll be in Paris. Hooray!


----------



## Kelly B

Sorry to interrupt... for Italian to French you're in the right place, but please start a new thread for new questions. If you plan to continue in Italian and English, I recommend the Italian-English forum. Bonne nuit!


----------



## carisa

jimreilly said:
			
		

> You're welcome, and it's il giorno di San Valentino. I hope you will enjoy it; I will too, because I'll be in Paris. Hooray!


 
     Thanks, for the translation,have some bon apetti too good eats


----------



## larosa

Ciao a tutti.

Could anyone translate these to me?

I love you - Ti amo
You love me - Mi ami (???)
I love him/her - 
You love him/her - 
He/She loves me - 
He/She loves you -

Grazie


----------



## champagne

I love you - Ti amo
You love me - Mi ami
I love him/her - (io) Lo/la amo
You love him/her - (tu) Lo/la ami
He/She loves me - (lui/lei) Mi ama
He/She loves you - (lui/lei) Ti ama

Things in brakets can be omitted, and usually they are omitted and you can understand from the context if the person who loves is femenine or masculine (otherwise you don't know it!)

A big mess, isn't it?


----------



## valy822

larosa said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Could anyone translate these to me?
> 
> I love you - Ti amo
> You love me - Mi ami (???)
> I love him/her - Lo amo/la amo
> You love him/her - Lo ami/la ami
> He/She loves me - lui/lei mi ama
> He/She loves you - lui/lei ti ama
> 
> Grazie


 
Hope it helps!


----------



## larosa

Indeed, the inflections need some time to learn. 
Thank you both for helping.


----------



## nickditoro

champagne said:
			
		

> I love you - Ti amo
> You love me - Mi ami
> I love him/her - (io) Lo/la amo
> You love him/her - (tu) Lo/la ami
> He/She loves me - (lui/lei) Mi ama
> He/She loves you - (lui/lei) Ti ama
> 
> Things in brakets can be omitted, and usually they are omitted and you can understand from the context if the person who loves is femenine or masculine (otherwise you don't know it!)
> 
> A big mess, isn't it?


 
Since larosa brought up the subject, what is the significant difference between "Ti amo" and "Ti voglio ben assai"?

Nick


----------



## Juri

Ti amo, is a "normal" expression of love. 
Ti voglio bene assai, is superlative: I love you very much, 
I'm veryfond of you, to love sb. dearly


----------



## champagne

"Ti voglio bene assai" è anche un verso di una canzone famosa di cui mi sfugge il titolo. Comunque mi pare che si usi solo in alcune zone del sud italia, penso si possa considerare un espressione dialettale.

Ciao!!!


----------



## fox71

champagne said:
			
		

> "Ti voglio bene assai" è anche un verso di una canzone famosa di cui mi sfugge il titolo. Comunque mi pare che si usi solo in alcune zone del sud italia, penso si possa considerare un espressione dialettale.
> 
> Ciao!!!


 
E' vero...Assai non si usa quasi da nessuna parte d'Italia. Si dice "Ti voglio TANTO bene" oppure "Ti voglio UN CASINO (informale) di bene!"


----------



## Tatzingo

fox71 said:
			
		

> E' vero...Assai non si usa quasi da nessuna parte d'Italia. Si dice "Ti voglio TANTO bene" oppure "Ti voglio UN CASINO (informale) di bene!"



Ciao,

Questo non e' esatto. In sicilia, la parola 'assai' si usa assai!

Tatz.


----------



## **ellie**

Si infatti ASSAI è nostro! E nemmeno noi lo usiamo tanto! Comunque la canzone credo fosse napoletana: TE VOGLIO BENE ASSAI, MA TANTO TANTO BENE SAI..E UNA CATENA..ecc!


----------



## fox71

Invece è esatto! Perchè io ho scritto che non si usa QUASI (in nessuna parte d'Italia)


----------



## nickditoro

I didn't mean to start a regional argument. I apparently should not have included the word "assai."   So, is there a significant difference between "Ti amo" and "Ti vogilo bene"? 

I believe I heard Nicola use the phrase "Ti voglio bene" with Giuglia in "La meglio gioventu'", so I wondered if it has a connotation of desire that may be lacking in "Ti amo." 

Thanks for your patience with my lack of understanding.

Nick


----------



## **ellie**

Yes there is a significan difference: Ti amo is for lovers, boyfriends&girlfriends, husbans&wives etc while, Ti voglio bene is for friends, parents with their children (friendship love or brotherly love not LOVE LOVE).


----------



## nickditoro

**ellie** said:
			
		

> Yes there is a significan difference: Ti amo is for lovers, boyfriends&girlfriends, husbans&wives etc while, Ti voglio bene is for friends, parents with their children (friendship love or brotherly love not LOVE LOVE).


 
Adesso ho capito! It's just the opposite of what I had in mind. 

Grazie,
Nick


----------



## Juri

Certo, molto e' piu' comune, piu' pedestre rispetto ad assai.
Ho sentito piu' volte dire addirittura "assaissimo".


----------



## pwm87

Would then _ti voglio bene_ be something more akin to "I wish you well" or "I want (only) good things for you" ? 

Thank you for your hlep!


----------



## nickditoro

Juri said:
			
		

> Certo, molto e' piu' comune, piu' pedestre rispetto ad assai.
> Ho sentito piu' volte dire addirittura "assaissimo".


 
Thanks for your observations.
Nick


----------



## Elisa68

pwm87 said:
			
		

> Would then _ti voglio bene_ be something more akin to "I wish you well" or "I want (only) good things for you" ?
> 
> Thank you for your hlep!


Hi pwm and welcome!

There are many threads on this matter. You could be interested in this one. Have fun!


----------



## moodywop

Ancora con questa storia di _assai_? Prima di dire agli amici stranieri che è una parola "dialettale" si farebbe meglio a consultare un dizionario. L'argomento è stato già discusso qui


----------



## ElaineG

Ragazzi ragazzi, non c'è niente nuovo sotto il sole .

Vi prego se volete parlare di ti amo/ti voglio bene o assai, leggete i thread segnalati da Elisa e Carlo (e anche fate un ricerca su "ti voglio bene" -- sarete occupato fino a Capodanno!)

Se i dubbi rimangono, aggiungete qualcosa ai thread preesistenti.

It's always a nice idea to do a search before posing a question .

I'm going to close this thread.  If you want to correct my Italian -- I know I made errors and don't wish to foreclose that possibility -- send me a PM.

Ciao ciao,

Elaine
Moderatrice


----------



## danfitzgerald

The only other question that I have:  Is it proper to say "Ti amo" for I love you?


----------



## Jana337

Yes, it is. Please always start a new thread for a new question. 

Jana


----------



## danfitzgerald

Thank you.


----------



## srjasfer

Ti voglio bene.

Ti prediligo.


----------



## AlbertoD

don't use "ti prediligo". sounds a bit archaic.
furthermore, "prediligere" has the meaning of "chose among"


----------



## TrentinaNE

AlbertoD said:


> Don't use "ti prediligo".  It sounds a bit archaic.
> Furthermore, "prediligere" has the meaning of "to choose among."


Ciao, Alberto, e benvenuto a WRF.    Piccole correzioni al tuo ottomi inglese.  Non dimenticare che qui a WRF cerchiamo di scrivere in un linguaggio "standard" col uso adatto delle lettere maiuscole e la punteggiatura.

A presto,
Elisabetta


----------



## srjasfer

AlbertoD said:


> don't use "ti prediligo". sounds a bit archaic.
> furthermore, "prediligere" has the meaning of "chose among"



Ha raggione. Accetto


----------



## AlbertoD

Thanks for having accepted my remarks.
And thanks to Elisabetta for having corrected my mistakes. My grammar is quite poor  (and my english too)



TrentinaNE said:


> Ciao, Alberto, e benvenuto a WRF.    Piccole correzioni al tuo ottomi inglese.  Non dimenticare che qui a WRF cerchiamo di scrivere in un linguaggio "standard" col uso adatto delle lettere maiuscole e la punteggiatura.
> 
> A presto,
> Elisabetta



I would say "con l'uso" rather than "col uso". or even "coll'uso", though not frequently used.
But the better way could be:
...cerchiamo di scrivere in un linguaggio standard utilizzando in maniera appropriata (properly) le lettere maiuscole e la punteggiatura.


----------



## TrentinaNE

AlbertoD said:


> But the better way could be:
> ...cerchiamo di scrivere in un linguaggio standard utilizzando in maniera appropriata (properly) le lettere maiuscole e la punteggiatura.


Grazie mille, Alberto.    

Elisabetta


----------

